# GA`` where can I buy this food grade DE at?



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

I am trying to get rid of fleas a natural way instead of putting chemicals on our dogs. I've read that food grade diatomaceous earth will work, but I can't seem to find where I can buy it at. I've looked all over the sites. I live in GA and is covered in fleas up to my eye balls.. I've put down salt on the carpets and dog bedding already, but haven't been able to find anything that will work? I would love to find the DE food grade the dogs can ingest it or I can put it right on them and not let them get wet for a few days until it gets into their coat and skin. I've got 5 dogs one pit bull the other 4 are dachshunds all under 17lbs.

Any ideas out there???? 

Please help us!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Besides salt, what else do you use? I give my dogs garlic in the food about twice a week and ACV in their water daily. As far as enviormental, salt is about it that I know of. In these southern states it's often necessary to use a chemical to get rid of the initial pet problem, but the salt is enough to maintain.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i have never heard this salt theory, but i do agree with performance on this one. when the remedy doesnt seem to work then your going to have to step it up a notch. i dont like using chemicals either for the simple fact that it isnt organic, or healthy at all. but i would rather red have a few toxins that i know wont harm him too much than my best friend having lime disease or any other parasitic diseases. sometime you dont get what you want. 

if you want to keep searching for that product check online, and a name of the food would probally help you out more. maybe ask your vet if they could point you in the right direction... good luck A114 i hope you do find what your looking for. i know where your coming from when you dont want to use chemical meds.


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

I've used the comfortis pills, (frontline drops, sprays) and Adam's spray, hartz's drops but all seem to make all the them sick execpt the comfortis pills but Max the pit he had one but is still showing signs for fleas. I've shampoo everything from the carpets to their beds, blankets, and toys. I've even put out stuff in the front yard where they go the most to kill fleas and ticks anything else that crosses the yard. I just gave them a bath in the Eucalyptus and Lavender oil and are now out on the back porch drying. Fixing to try to find the Diatomaceous earth I've heard it really helps. 

I wonder if I can put salt out in the back yard since it says, it will kill them indoors what about outdoors??


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you have any local health food stores or checked with your vet or a small business pest control?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Do you have any local health food stores or checked with your vet or a small business pest control?


Health food stores have the food grade one = great for you to take & your dogs. I use it myself

Pest control and Kmart have the non food grade = This one is GREAT to use in your yard and house.


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

hey thanks I might go check out Kmart tomorrow. Also may stop by a health food store and see if they have one too. I did go by our feed store and he told me that he would have to order it because its not a high demand. I asked him the price and he said he would call me but I haven't heard anything. 

Tonight I used the Lemon Juice as a spray to ward off fleas but it made their fur coat very stiff like and hard, so I wonder If I could us something else. May try the Apple Cider Vinegar with the Lemon spray and see what it does. I HATE FLEAS and still found them on our short hair dachshund. We only have one with long hair and she only had maybe 1 but the short hairs had more. GRRRR.... 

What else can I do for them? They are driving me crazy and I know its doing the same for the dogs!!!!


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

oh plus they eat garlic too so what now?


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

what is ACV?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Apple Cidar Vinegar


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Just busted out my 10 lb bag Fed Ex dropped off today.
I dusted Cypress. She watched me open the bag, like, is that food.

10 lbs. for $29

$14 plus $15 shipping earthworkshealth

Diatomaceous Earth, Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth, Perma-Guard Wholesale Priced


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

NorCal~~~ does it seem to work? do u just dust them and let it stay on them without rinsing them off.. I already put apple cider Vinegar in their water yesterday. 

Have you ever thought about putting salt in the yard to rid the fleas? 

I need to go buy more benadryl for them due to their itching they have.. 
Thanks Misty


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

A114bullybr33d said:


> NorCal~~~ does it seem to work? do u just dust them and let it stay on them without rinsing them off.. I already put apple cider Vinegar in their water yesterday.
> 
> Have you ever thought about putting salt in the yard to rid the fleas?
> 
> ...


Hi Misty. Its my first time using it. I bought it for de worming my dogs by feeding it to them.

This time of year I figured I would use it topically for fleas and ticks (lots of ticks out this year, it just stopped raining). You leave it on the dog.

I heard it works well. My friends yard has fleas. I will find out later this summer how well dusting them will keep fleas away when the dogs go by his house to play with their family.

As far as salt goes, I live in the redwoods and the fleas are not to bad, I never tried it.

Side note
--man that is some weird stuff - I ate some with my yogurt and I felt it in my finger tips and a little in my insides. 
--still alive today ha ha


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i know you dont want to use the drops but i figured id just say... if youd dog is getting sick eveytime you use them then the formula is more than likely too strong. you could use something that is graded for a smaller dog. my lab got sick the first time i used hartz but i continued to use it but at a lower weight rating. he seemed to do fine after that fact. he was just barely out of the limit so i figured it would be fine but he started throwing up and having diareaha, i wanted to get rid of those pesky tick but i was hurting for money at the time and couldnt afford to go out and get something more affective and better. so i just got the hartz rated for a 40lbs dog, or whatever it was at that time... he did fine on that and i never saw him throw up again... i really hope you find what your looking for, fleas suck big ones...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah you definitely need to treat the dogs enviornment before attempting to get rid of the fleas on them.


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

I got a call from Turner's Feed store and they told me they could order me a 50lb bag of the DE for $35.00 is that a good buy? I think he told me it was Food Grade but if not I don't care i could put it out in the yard. I came up with using apple cider vinegar and lemon juice as a spray and it got rid of the fleas since yesterday! yeah for the doggies!! Is thinking about getting the DE but for 35.00 I wanted to get yall thoughts???


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> yeah you definitely need to treat the dogs enviornment before attempting to get rid of the fleas on them.


great point... yard first that way you dont put any chemicals directly on your dog... unless you have to. thanks for adding that indigo.

but there are some people that wont be able to spray their entire yard due to either living in the country or being in apartments where you have no control of that insect population and destruction.

im glad that everyone can put in their 2 cents and come up with so many ways to help our the members. so thank yall for being part of this forum, we are all thankful for this.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

i live in louisiana, i buy diatomaceous earth from a local feed store (horse food, etc). diatomaceous earth is often used in feed for livestock as a way to stop moisture from destroying a food supply.
I have used it personally on Vince (my cat) and Argos (my APBT), both rubbing it liberally into their fur and also including a few tablespoons in each meal.
diatomaceous earth is completely non toxic and is only a pesticide in the traditional sense: in that it kills insects. It is NOT a poison however. DE is made up of the "skeletal" remains of single celled aquatic organisms known as diatoms. The way it works is that tiny barbs on the "skeleton" cut through the insect's exoskeleton, and then the dry dust works as a drying agent, dehydrating the insect from the inside out.
DE is completely harmless to any living thing that is too large to be injured by a microscopic barb.

when rubbed into an animal's coat, it works to kill fleas, ticks, and other insects OVER TIME. you also need to keep in mind that when your animal gets wet, youll need to apply another coat of DE. Also, your dog will constantly be dusty. DE also smells funny.
when given to an animal in its food, the DE serves multiple purposes: the Diatomaceous earth passes through the animal's intestines and works on any parasites who may be residing there the way it does on any other insect. The DE also comes out just like it went in (jagged on a microscopic level) which prevents flies from laying eggs in such a dangerous environment. Lastly, DE in animal food causes bowel movements to be more solid, dry, and compact, which means less stink.

i use DE liberally in my fruit/vegetable garden as well as my potted plants. DE can also be mixed with a little soap and water to make a sprayable, completely ecofriendly deterrant to insects. the problem with this is that it also kills off helpful insects.

anyway, thats about it for me, as you can see i did a LOT of DE research earlier this spring (caterpillars were eating my damned grapes), and i have used it successfully with my plants and animals ever since.

and to answer your question regarding price, a 40# bag here in lafayette, louisiana is about $25.

hope my nonsensical ramblings have helped in one way or another, and as a last note, here is a link to a website detailing the many uses of DE in any farm or home with animals:

Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits

EDIT: you don't want to inhale DE, and neither does your pet. apply liberally to the coat, but carefully. with food, i usually add a little water and give it a good stir to kill the dust.


----------

